# how long will this take?



## philoserenus (Oct 21, 2007)

soooo excited =)

yesterday when i was watering i noticed that on my Neo. falcata, two 'hands' (double spiking, :drool were appearing from the axis of the leafs and stems. how long does it usually take from just appearing to full bloom? 

back then when i bought it, it was in bud. i bloomed it, and they faded away with time. its the same one in my display picture. this is my first time reblooming this baby ^^ pictures later when they show more ^^


----------



## philoserenus (Oct 22, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## John D. (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine are usually 5-6+ weeks


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2007)

you can send it to me and ill count the days for you oke:

I have one that's in low spike...im with john..it will take about a month


----------



## philoserenus (Oct 22, 2007)

hey guys, thanks =) one month eh? seems like they will bloom when i will be at war with my education, haha... and so far, itz somewhat a losing battle... T-T but hopefully a little flower to cheer me on

another question, if the leaf which whose axis contains the spike yellows due to old age, will that affect the spiking?


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2007)

if its the lowest leaf i would imagine that it wouldnt


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought mine was spiking, turned out to be new growths.


----------



## philoserenus (Oct 23, 2007)

hmm interesting observations; is there a big difference in how they look while they are developing? i know one of the two definitely has a 'finger-like pretusions' that look like spiking.

but they seems to be growing a lot slowly the last couple of days. im thinking itz because of the damp gloomy weather we have in toronto. a couple of days ago, it wasnt bad at all, totally above seasonal.

// nick


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2007)

This is my first try at a neo so I don't really know, time will tell! I haven't had any cold weather, yet & I believe that would be necessary to initiate spiking?
I jumped the gun with my bulbo.rothschildianums & both turned out to be new bulbs but that's OK new growth = new blooms at some point!


----------



## philoserenus (Oct 23, 2007)

true say, and at the same time, the bigger the plant, the more plentiful the future blooms ^^


----------

